# Sinai latest



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

An Egyptian inspector of general security, lieutenant general in North Sinai was shot Tuesday by unknown assailants in Al-Arish in the Sinai Peninsual, according to Al-Jazeera Mubasher Masr news TV channel.
On Saturday another three policemen were killed in Al-Arish by unknown assailants in an armed attack that left another three injured.

A security source suggested that the assault was in response to the killing of three men by police in Sinai last week.

The Sinai Peninsula, a largely desert area bordering Israel, has been the site of several attacks by unknown assailants, generally believed to be extremists.

Egyptian security inspector shot in Al-Arish - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt ministry sends armored vehicles to Sinai
Published today 15:00

EL-ARISH, Egypt (Ma'an) -- Egypt's Ministry of Interior delivered armored vehicles to the Sinai peninsula on Tuesday to help combat growing unrest in the region, Ma'an's reporter said.

The military vehicles were sent from Alexandria to el-Arish to be used in security campaigns.

Disorder has spread in Sinai since former President Hosni Mubarak was ousted in a popular uprising last year, with Islamist militants stepping up attacks on security forces and the Israeli border. Egypt's president, Muhammad Mursi, has vowed to restore order.

Egyptian forces began two months ago their biggest security crackdown in decades after militants killed 16 border guards in the deadliest attack there since Egypt's 1973 war with Israel.

Egypt ministry sends armored vehicles to Sinai | Maan News Agency


----------

